# Modern Arnis Seminar in Florida



## arnisandyz (May 12, 2003)

Datu Inocalla will be hosting a two day seminar in Kissimmee Florida.  Dr. Randy Shea and representatives of IMAF Germany, who are attending the US Open, Disney will be guest instructors.


Date July 12, 13
10am- 4pm

cost $60 one day $100 both days

(will post contact info later- don't have the flyer in front of me right now, sorry!)

Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

Did we get a review?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 23, 2003)

Sounds like it should have been lots of fun 

Hoping to hear some good news


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Datu Inocalla will be hosting a two day seminar in Kissimmee Florida.  Dr. Randy Shea and representatives of IMAF Germany, who are attending the US Open, Disney will be guest instructors.
> *



I'd like to know what Dr. Schea and the rest covered in the two day seminar. I'd be interested to hear your impressions.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 25, 2003)

Sorry guys, I posted the review in another thread,  here it is.

i had the honor of attending the first SamaSama in Celebration Florida hosted by Datu Shashir Inocalla.

The guest instructors for the morning session were Dr Randy Shea (TX) , Roland Rivera (NC), and Ken Smith (IL) with the IMAF. They shared some finer points of Modern Arnis and there individual interpritations of Tapi Tapi as well as personal accounts of philosphy the Professor passed on to them.  Additional Note:  
Due to the different backgrounds of attendees, Dr Shea and his group didn't go into great depth of MA, but instead chose to show a comprehensive overview so participants could get a feel of what MA is about.  Other instructors chose to go this route also.

After lunch and a session on Hilot and natural healing by Dr Inocalla (Shishir's sister), Raffy Pambuan took the lead, teaching knife transition drills and largo mano stick techniques unique to his family art.

Informally during the breaks, small pockets of cross training groups were forming around the room where everybody had something to share and learn.

What made this seminar especially rewarding was the representation of various systems coming together for the greater cause of FMA. Besides Modern Arnis and Pambuan Arnis, also represented were guros from Tacosa Serada, Arnis/Aikido of Orlando, and Filipino Combat Systems to name a few.

The seminar closed with a short update on the state of Arnis in the Philipppines (soon to be declared the national sport) and what effect it will have to us in the US who teach the FMA. Everybody seemed to have a great time and many numbers were exchanged.

Datu Inocalla plans on holding Sama Samas monthly and everyone is invited regardless of system or style of FMA.


----------

